# new AC motor



## yarross (Jan 7, 2009)

motor guy said:


> isnt water cooled


So what is the IP rating?


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

it is rated for continous duty.
thanks kevin


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

motor guy said:


> diameter of shell 13''
> length of shell not including shafts 21'


13 inch diameter x 21 feet long  How much does that mother weigh?

Yeah, you probably meant 21 inches 

But I am interested in weight and cost.

major


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks major
21 feet is a little long, 21'' is correct.
we will be posting the total cost in a couple days, we are still working out a couple of issuses like we stated, there will be some weight differences if we use a steel case and aluminum end brackets or cast iron case ans steel end brackets.

thanks kevin


----------



## Green (Aug 6, 2009)

Sounds great! is it going to be a 3 Phase 4 pole induction?


----------



## motor guy (Dec 17, 2008)

hello all
yes it is 3 phase motor. we hopefully have all the engineering specs next week for us to sign off on and then start production.

thanks kevin


----------

